# Team Solid Meeting room



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

This is a place for all TeamSolid clients to chat about their progress.

Also if anyone has any questions about TeamSolid feel free to ask here


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

IN!!!!!!! For now


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Price list for future reference


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking forward to the challenge.

I will edit this post later and add some starting pics and measurements to show progress.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> Price list for future reference


Sent you a PM mate


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

As we're all brothers in here does that mean @paulandabbi can post pics of his mrs :tongue:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

just-that-ek said:


> As we're all brothers in here does that mean @paulandabbi can post pics of his mrs :tongue:


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................haha!!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................haha!!


Lol good man I expect a pic by half 4 when I finish. To get me in the mood for the gym haha


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

is this going to become the next team alpha?

View attachment 131691


@ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zak007 said:


> is this going to become the next team alpha?
> 
> View attachment 131691
> 
> ...


Haha I doubt it mate , solidcecil is a decent guy unlike the teamasshole front man scotheadsofaruphisasshecanseethebackofhisteeth fanncies lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha I doubt it mate , solidcecil is a decent guy unlike the teamasshole front man scotheadsofaruphisasshecanseethebackofhisteeth fanncies lol


Not too bad yourself mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Not too bad yourself mate


If theres any teamsolid t shirts going I'll wear one next time I go to a sex club


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> If theres any teamsolid t shirts going I'll wear one next time I go to a sex club


There will be some TeamSolid shirts sent out to clients within the next month and some more to give out. Il keep one aside for you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> There will be some TeamSolid shirts sent out to clients within the next month and some more to give out. Il keep one aside for you


Honoury member , why thank you


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So this is effectively The So Solid Crew...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

PHMG said:


> So this is effectively The So Solid crew
> 
> Can we change the name of the thread to this?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

PHMG said:


> So this is effectively The So Solid Crew...



View attachment 131704


This is TeamSolid :laugh:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

zak007 said:


> is this going to become the next team alpha?
> 
> View attachment 131691
> 
> ...


They look like NICE boys. :confused1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had my last supper before I enter the trenches. Big old home made pizza and half a tub of ice cream. Just waiting for my marching ordered.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Just had my last supper before I enter the trenches. Big old home made pizza and half a tub of ice cream. Just waiting for my marching ordered.


Don't do this to me. I could murder something like that. Already got my cheat meal planned for the weekend


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been on a diet for the last 5 weeks so just relaxing things a little this week before I get going on Monday. Been low carb all day so a bit of pizza won't do any real harm.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh my, I hope this does not go too far south.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

This thread is now back up and running!

I am thinking about having a TeamSolid sub-forum where we can have all our own threads etc. Could even make it private just for TeamSolid if members wished?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

ok - here comes a dumb question - what is team solid and what do you do? apart from grow massive oak trees for legs cecil!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

just-that-ek said:


> Lol good man I expect a pic by half 4 when I finish. To get me in the mood for the gym haha


Going to the gym is the last thing thatll be on your mind after you see a pic of his mrs!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I miss Team Alpha :sad:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I miss Team Alpha :sad:


Say Alpha in the mirror 3 times and POW!! One will appear :lol:

@solidcecil good idea mate, nice to see .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

boooom im here oh wait


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> boooom im here oh wait


You've had more teams than Nicholas Anelka lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> You've had more teams than Nicholas Anelka lol


he doesnt even wanna play for us ;'( boooo


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> he doesnt even wanna play for us ;'( boooo


your not a baggies fan?? :gun_bandana:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> your not a baggies fan?? :gun_bandana:


i dont really follow football but i wish all the best to the baggies haha


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Going to the gym is the last thing thatll be on your mind after you see a pic of his mrs!!


I'm currently sat on the toilet at work so would of been the perfect scenario for picture to come through


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

In for a price list


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> i dont really follow football but i wish all the best to the baggies haha


You not team alpha anymore?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You not team alpha anymore?


i havent been under scotts wing for like 6 months i think


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> i havent been under scotts wing for like 6 months i think


ah right i didnt know. How come?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> ah right i didnt know. How come?


fancied a change. i like scott a lot and for all the flack he gets on here he knows his **** and is sensible as well.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> fancied a change. i like scott a lot and for all the flack he gets on here he knows his **** and is sensible as well.


his youtube vids are funny as fvck although I don't think that was intentional :whistling:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> In for a price list


PM sent mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> ok - here comes a dumb question - what is team solid and what do you do? apart from grow massive oak trees for legs cecil!!


TeamSolid is my personal training/online coaching services.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> TeamSolid is my personal training/online coaching services.


Ideal! I'm doing my first comp next June and would love some help.

I presume there's a cost ? Can u pm me all details of the service? Please.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Ideal! I'm doing my first comp next June and would love some help.
> 
> I presume there's a cost ? Can u pm me all details of the service? Please.


Done, what show are you looking to do?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

What do people think about the TeamSolid sub-forum, would people prefer it private (only TeamSolid members can view/post) or just open to public?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tshirts should be here in a couple of weeks, just finalising the design.

Who wants one?..

Going to send one out to each of TeamSolid and a few other members who want one


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I want one


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Il have a t shirt please buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> I want one


You'll get one mate.



faultline said:


> Il have a t shirt please buddy


Ok will hold one for you


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> You'll get one mate.
> 
> Ok will hold one for you


Could i have one please?

(48" chest)

Can you also pm me your price list too?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> Could i have one please?
> 
> (48" chest)
> 
> Can you also pm me your price list too?


Concider it done mate.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi mate, could you PM me details of your services/price list etc please?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I want one XXL for me boss.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I want one XXL for me boss.


Il see what I can do, are you anywhere near San Diego?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> Il see what I can do, are you anywhere near San Diego?


About 100 miles to be exact, and ironically am going to go there from Thursday till Sunday for LegoLand.

Small world huh?

I would be willing to pay for the shirt and shipping.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> About 100 miles to be exact, and ironically am going to go there from Thursday till Sunday for LegoLand.
> 
> Small world huh?
> 
> I would be willing to pay for the shirt and shipping.


I ask because we send stuff back and forth to SD twice a week though work.

Il find out postage costs, but should be fine mate.

Break TeamSolid into the USA


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I want to tee mate if there are any left :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'll have 10 if you're givin them away mate


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Could i have four for my four workouts a week!, different colours available?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> What do people think about the TeamSolid sub-forum, would people prefer it private (only TeamSolid members can view/post) or just open to public?


Make it private so we could have our own MA room @paulandabbi could start off with some pics


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Done, what show are you looking to do?


its just the East Anglian first timers next june - then gauge how well i do and look and may enter another later on. like i say, its my first ever one and dont know what to expect.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> I ask because we send stuff back and forth to SD twice a week though work.
> 
> Il find out postage costs, but should be fine mate.
> 
> Break TeamSolid into the USA


That sounds cool.

I will wear the shirt and post a pic on this board.

Make sure it is not a long, I know guys here like XXL long, but that puts the shirt down to my knees as I am only 5 and a half feet tall, and wide:lol:

Yah, San Diego is not far, driving there tomorrow, cant wait actually, going to the Indian Casino's tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the private room is a good idea.

Ill take a large t-shirt for when I finally grow into it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Is everyone manly enough to wear purple?

Thinking of white Tshirts with purple print?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Is everyone manly enough to wear purple?
> 
> Thinking of white Tshirts with purple print?


Purple is my favourite colour. I pull it off very well it accentuates my skin tone and compliments my eyes

Purple Ts with white prints would look better imo


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> accentuates


Big word for you mate?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

the first thing i associate purple with is purple aki :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Breda said:


> Purple is my favourite colour. I pull it off very well it accentuates my skin tone and compliments my eyes
> 
> Purple Ts with white prints would look better imo


I actually wear quite alot of purple too.

Am thinking of just going with white for now then more colours in the future.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Big word for you mate?


I've been reading Christopher


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@solidcecil You got any interest in mma mate ? Im looking through coaches at the mo to help with strength work but obviously BB type workouts are useless for me really.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I actually wear quite alot of purple too.
> 
> Am thinking of just going with white for now then more colours in the future.


Its your money mate you can do what with it lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> @solidcecil You got any interest in mma mate ? Im looking through coaches at the mo to help with strength work but obviously BB type workouts are useless for me really.


I will send you a PM mate.



Breda said:


> Its your money mate you can do what with it lol


Yeah, I just like to get people's opinions


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

White with purple lettering would be great, white is a color you can wear with anything.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Yeah, I just like to get people's opinions


Get opinions and still do what you want yea :lol:

Its all good mate white with purple lettering will still look snazzy


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Big word for you mate?


Think he stole a dictionary :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Think he stole a dictionary :lol:


Does he know what one is!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll wear out if its free !!!

Just back from a few days away. Straight to the supermarket to get some food in. 1kg of mince cooked and another kg of chicken about to go in the oven. Should see me right till the weekend.

Does sweet potato skin make anyone else want to puke. The texture of cold sweet potato skin is just something I can't force myself to eat. @solidcecil Is sweet potato mash an acceptable option ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'll wear out if its free !!!
> 
> Just back from a few days away. Straight to the supermarket to get some food in. 1kg of mince cooked and another kg of chicken about to go in the oven. Should see me right till the weekend.
> 
> Does sweet potato skin make anyone else want to puke. The texture of cold sweet potato skin is just something I can't force myself to eat. @solidcecil Is sweet potato mash an acceptable option ?


Yeah that's fine mate, just mash up the sweet potato and add a small nob of butter to flavour if you wish.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to try roasting with some mixed herbs and a splash of evoo.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Next question. Fast carbs. I need to order something to have in my post workout shake what is my best option, I was thinking maltodextrin and glucose ?? Any better options.

Also what can I have in the mean time that's readily available ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Next question. Fast carbs. I need to order something to have in my post workout shake what is my best option, I was thinking maltodextrin and glucose ?? Any better options.
> 
> Also what can I have in the mean time that's readily available ?


Il send you an email mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Food done !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Food done !
> 
> View attachment 132371


Looks nice 

I won't tell you I'm having a cheat meal tonight then :whistling:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Food done !
> 
> View attachment 132371


Lovely image mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Looks nice
> 
> I won't tell you I'm having a cheat meal tonight then :whistling:


You cheat away my friend for I have scrambled eggs on toast for supper. Better than any cheat meal in my books.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today is my first complete day on my new TS diet and it doesn't even feel like I'm on a diet at all. The food is enjoyable and there's plenty of it. Although its a strict diet its made up of foods I enjoy and would eat anyway.

Training has gone well over the last few days and I hope the combination of the hard sessions in the gym and the clean diet will get some good results. This week has been a bit off diet and training wise but next week will give a better indication of where I'm going. I will still record my measurements on Sunday but don't expect any changes as I have wasted 3 days this week.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Today is my first complete day on my new TS diet and it doesn't even feel like I'm on a diet at all. The food is enjoyable and there's plenty of it. Although its a strict diet its made up of foods I enjoy and would eat anyway.
> 
> Training has gone well over the last few days and I hope the combination of the hard sessions in the gym and the clean diet will get some good results. This week has been a bit off diet and training wise but next week will give a better indication of where I'm going. I will still record my measurements on Sunday but don't expect any changes as I have wasted 3 days this week.


Pleased you're enjoying it mate


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sold... i'm looking 2 add some size at the end of the year with some help this time, send me your price list please mate. Appreciated.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Today is my first complete day on my new TS diet and it doesn't even feel like I'm on a diet at all. The food is enjoyable and there's plenty of it. Although its a strict diet its made up of foods I enjoy and would eat anyway.
> 
> Training has gone well over the last few days and I hope the combination of the hard sessions in the gym and the clean diet will get some good results. This week has been a bit off diet and training wise but next week will give a better indication of where I'm going. I will still record my measurements on Sunday but don't expect any changes as I have wasted 3 days this week.


Good going on the food, get a solid week behind you of diet and training and watch yourself grow.

Can hardly walk this morning, legs are in pure agony!.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> I'm sold... i'm looking 2 add some size at the end of the year with some help this time, send me your price list please mate. Appreciated.


Sent mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Due to the success of SolidTraining, I have introduced discounts for 6 & 12month training.

TeamSolid message me if you would be intrested.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Good going on the food, get a solid week behind you of diet and training and watch yourself grow.
> 
> Can hardly walk this morning, legs are in pure agony!.


I'm hurting from head to toe. I was going to train today but I don't think I will be able to give 100% so I'm having a rest day today. I have been feeling rather positive the last day or two knowing that I'm hopefully on the right track.

Just done another shop and the new diet is saving me money as the basic food costs a lot less than the processed crap. Planning on another big cooking session tomorrow morning then off to the forest in the afternoon with the kids on our bikes.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Due to the success of SolidTraining, I have introduced discounts for 6 & 12month training.
> 
> TeamSolid message me if you would be intrested.


Glad things are going so well for you mate, top stuff.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I'm hurting from head to toe. I was going to train today but I don't think I will be able to give 100% so I'm having a rest day today. I have been feeling rather positive the last day or two knowing that I'm hopefully on the right track.
> 
> Just done another shop and the new diet is saving me money as the basic food costs a lot less than the processed crap. Planning on another big cooking session tomorrow morning then off to the forest in the afternoon with the kids on our bikes.


Shows your giving 110%. Been positive about training and diet since signing up with sc, has given me a new drive to push myself and also dont let him down.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Shows your giving 110%. Been positive about training and diet since signing up with sc, has *given me a new drive to push myself and also dont let him down.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's exactly why I signed up. I find that when I'm training I push for that 1 extra rep where previously I would have given up. Its like I want to gain the maximum from this and so I go the extra yard, the same goes for the diet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wife and kids just sat down to fish, chips and mushy peas whilst I enjoyed some lean mince, brown rice and veg. I must own up to having 2 chips, they just smelt so good.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Wife and kids just sat down to fish, chips and mushy peas whilst I enjoyed some lean mince, brown rice and veg. I must own up to having 2 chips, they just smelt so good.


Il let you off just this once!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The extra cals will give me a few extra reps on deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Il let you off just this once!


Good god it's like having two wives. :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Good news!

Tshirts should be with me in a couple of days and will send straight out.

Will get peoples address and required sizes when they arrive :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Good news!
> 
> Tshirts should be with me in a couple of days and will send straight out.
> 
> Will get peoples address and required sizes when they arrive :thumbup1:


What was the final colour decision?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> This is a place for all TeamSolid clients to chat about progress and goals etc.
> 
> @paulandabbi
> 
> ...


What is team solid?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

What is team solid ????

It's a highly trained group of top individuals looked after by the one and only @solidcecil.

In surprised you've never heard of us, were kind of a big deal. Lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Also if anyone has any questions about TeamSolid feel free to ask here


Why such a rigoddamndiculous macho bull**** name? Was Team Super Cool Alpha Wolf Squadron taken?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes I believe it was.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Why such a rigoddamndiculous macho bull**** name? Was Team Super Cool Alpha Wolf Squadron taken?


Team Alpha has been taken, but not seen him lately, I think he is injured. :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> What was the final colour decision?


White with purple text mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What is team solid?


It is a team for the client of my online coaching service SolidTraining.

Or in other words, this...



aad123 said:


> What is team solid ????
> 
> It's a highly trained group of top individuals looked after by the one and only @solidcecil.
> 
> In surprised you've never heard of us, were kind of a big deal. Lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coming very soon...

SolidTraining sub-forums, one private for just TeamSolid members and one public.

So members can choose if they want their posts to be only viewed by other TeamSolid members or the whole forum.

These should be up and running in a week or two.


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm kind of new here so i didn't know the board had different team's, also i'm new to personal training via internet, iv never herd or seen of this before ??? your job must be quite hard


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> It is a team for the client of my online coaching service SolidTraining.
> 
> Or in other words, this...


that's cleared that up then. Cheers!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Diced&Sliced said:


> I'm kind of new here so i didn't know the board had different team's, also i'm new to personal training via internet, iv never herd or seen of this before ??? your job must be quite hard


The teams are just clients who work with different PTs on here.

Online coaching is surprisingly effective. I have had some great results with TeamSolid


----------



## Diced&amp;Sliced (Aug 10, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> The teams are just clients who work with different PTs on here.
> 
> Online coaching is surprisingly effective. I have had some great results with TeamSolid


If your making money from it and your client's are getting the result's then great work buddy, i couldn't imagine training someone via internet, would be hard work.


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey I'm bk , as you know mate been going through some family bother but I'm bk will start to update my journal after each training day

Hope theres a t-shirt there for me big fella


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

P,s what you think of the new chick I picked up

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Oldskooler said:


> Hey I'm bk , as you know mate been going through some family bother but I'm bk will start to update my journal after each training day
> 
> Hope theres a t-shirt there for me big fella


Good to hear mate, of course there's one for you!


----------



## Oldskooler (Jun 14, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Good to hear mate, of course there's one for you!


Good man


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Tshirts should be in today, can all of TeamSolid please message me your address. I will get them sent out asap


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Some of the Tshirts have arrived.

What do you guys think?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

People should have these by this week/early next.

Wear them with pride :thumbup1:


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Some of the Tshirts have arrived.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Me likey :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Me likey :thumbup1:


Good, I've got one on now


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thumbs up on the t-shirts mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Squat help please.

I tried to up the weight this week but found that I experienced the following problems.

1) left knee started to turn in slightly dispite me having my feet reasonably wide with toes facing outward.

2) on the final rep my legs were straightening but my back was still angled forwards turning the final stage of the movement into a good morning type movement. It was almost a two stage exercise.

I will drop the weight down a little next week as I only got 2 reps on the final set and they were both poor.

any ideas how to improve in these areas as they are holding me back.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Squat help please.
> 
> I tried to up the weight this week but found that I experienced the following problems.
> 
> ...


I will send you an email mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I will send you an email mate


I was going to e-mail you but for some reason I couldn't log in to Hotmail yesterday. I'll have a look now.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Everyone who has sent me their address, your Tshirts are currently sat waiting for the postman to collect


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Everyone who has sent me their address, your Tshirts are currently sat waiting for the postman to collect
> 
> View attachment 133153


Yo man cool. Started the routine today, really enjoying it, arms were dead afterwards lol, all went well - start diet tomorrow as folks are getting food in today.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Yo man cool. Started the routine today, really enjoying it, arms were dead afterwards lol, all went well - start diet tomorrow as folks are getting food in today.


Sounds good mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jammy1 said:


> Yo man cool. Started the routine today, really enjoying it, arms were dead afterwards lol, all went well - start diet tomorrow as folks are getting food in today.


Wait till you hit legs mg:

get ready for some real pain.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Got my malto today so will start on it when I train next which will be tonight or Friday.

Looking forward to trying out my new training top.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Wait till you hit legs mg:
> 
> get ready for some real pain.


We'll have pins like SC in no time


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's the plan. Just need to eat and train like a mad man.

Have you just started with SC ?


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep just started. Yourself?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm 2 weeks in and enjoying it. Its not easy but nothing worth doing is.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I'm 2 weeks in and enjoying it. Its not easy but nothing worth doing is.


If it was easy then gyms would be packed, amount of guys in my gym that avoid squats and deads. Welcome aboard solidteam jammy.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I'm 2 weeks in and enjoying it. Its not easy but nothing worth doing is.


If it was easy then gyms would be packed, amount of guys in my gym that avoid squats and deads. Welcome aboard solidteam jammy.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> amount of guys in my gym that avoid squats and deads.


Ive noticed that myself.



Dagman72 said:


> Welcome aboard solidteam jammy.


Cheers


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have to say that there are quite a few guys in my gym who squat but that being said there are a lot more that I have never seen train legs at all. I've only ever seen 2 people doing deadlifts and I'm one of them. I was watching two lads doing ez curls the other day and they were flapping around like saplings in the wind, their backs were moving more than their arms. When they finished the said to each other shall we do back now. One lad said shall we do deadlifts ( I think this was because he had seen me doing them ) to which his friend replied " no mate there really bad for your back" ??? I thought about explaining to them but though better of it as any one who trains biceps before back obviously has no idea what they are doing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know a guy that goes into the gym and does chest 3 times a week and thats it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@Jammy1 If I could offer you one piece of advice it would be get some plastic storage tube in, and lots of them. I cook 4 days worth of food at a time which uses 12 tubs. It makes the diet a lot easier if you just have to reach into the fridge and the food is there waiting. The food prep is the biggest difference I have noticed since working with SC.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I know a guy that goes into the gym and does chest 3 times a week and thats it.


There's a lad in my gym who trains chest 3 times a week also, but in his defence he does hold the current world champ bench press title at 82kg ( not sure which federation) and he trains the rest of his body also.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

aad123 said:


> There's a lad in my gym who trains chest 3 times a week also, but in his defence he does hold the current world champ bench press title at 82kg ( not sure which federation) and he trains the rest of his body also.


Yah, well this guy has not gotten any stronger in over a year, and actually a bit ago got weaker:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A few more Tshirts have been posted out today folks.

Get me your address' if you want one.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @Jammy1 If I could offer you one piece of advice it would be get some plastic storage tube in, and lots of them. I cook 4 days worth of food at a time which uses 12 tubs. It makes the diet a lot easier if you just have to reach into the fridge and the food is there waiting. The food prep is the biggest difference I have noticed since working with SC.


I have a whole cupboard full of Tupperware!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks @solidcecil

Fits like a glove.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> There's a lad in my gym who trains chest 3 times a week also, but in his defence he does hold the current world champ bench press title at 82kg ( not sure which federation) and he trains the rest of his body also.


Ahh what gym? Sounds like my friend lol!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 133334
> 
> 
> Thanks @solidcecil
> ...


Pleased you like it mate


----------



## chrissy_tee (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you send me a price list please mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

chrissy_tee said:


> Can you send me a price list please mate


Hi mate,

I can't send you a PM so if you could please email me at the address below we can have a chat.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The bench press guy


----------



## chrissy_tee (Jul 28, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I can't send you a PM so if you could please email me at the address below we can have a chat.[/quote
> 
> Done cheers


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sc did you get my email today?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

aad123 said:


> The bench press guy


Is that you?

Freaking impressive and very controlled.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Sc did you get my email today?


Don't think so mate, I've replied to all my emails today.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Don't think so mate, I've replied to all my emails today.


Will send it again.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Is that you?
> 
> Freaking impressive and very controlled.


No its the lad I mentioned the other day who benches 3 times a week. I do train with him from time to time.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

aad123 said:



> No its the lad I mentioned the other day who benches 3 times a week. I do train with him from time to time.


Well, 16 slow reps with 315 pounds is freaking sick, he did not bounce, get out of control, hell, this dude can do over 400 if he wanted to.

For his size he is very strong.

That is some of the best lifting I ever saw.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Will send it again.


I did receive that earlier and replied. I have resent my reply mate.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I did receive that earlier and replied. I have resent my reply mate.


Cheers matey, must have been a delay on my email account, seen reply. Will send over pics this week as well.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, 16 slow reps with 315 pounds is freaking sick, he did not bounce, get out of control, hell, this dude can do over 400 if he wanted to.
> 
> For his size he is very strong.
> 
> That is some of the best lifting I ever saw.


396lb is his best lift at 180lb body weight. He has had several knee problems so doesn't train legs heavy any more but has in the past squatted and deadlifted well over 500lb. He's amazing to train with and the set isn't over until he says its over. He had me doing DB shoulder press to the point where I could no longer hold the DBs and had to drop them, to which his response was " you give up too easily".


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How much is it working with you?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> How much is it working with you?


Sent you a PM mate


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning chaps 

Well boss, training done - jesus christ that was brutal! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@hackskii I am sending your shirt out today and then my mate will forward on to you sometime this week hopefully.

Anyone else received their Tshirts yet? Lets see pictures of you wearing them :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> @hackskii I am sending your shirt out today and then my mate will forward on to you sometime this week hopefully.
> 
> Anyone else received their Tshirts yet? Lets see pictures of you wearing them :thumb:


Thanks, I will wear it proud, and probably snap a pic doing a lat spread, or a fat back spread actually:lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Morning chaps
> 
> Well boss, training done - jesus christ that was brutal! :lol:


That's how we like it mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hows the volume woring with you SC?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Thanks, I will wear it proud, and probably snap a pic doing a lat spread, or a fat back spread actually:lol:


It's not fat, just relaxed muscle :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Hows the volume woring with you SC?


Pardon? :confused1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Volume???


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Volume???


Do you mean what kind of volume do I recommend?

It depends on individual needs. I personally like quite high volume apposed to HIT for example.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Do you mean what kind of volume do I recommend?
> 
> It depends on individual needs. I personally like quite high volume apposed to HIT for example.


Oh right ok. Yea that's what I meant buddy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Did most people receive their Tshirts today?


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Did most people receive their Tshirts today?


Yep got it when I got in from work, thanks :thumbup1:

Ive got a lot of fattening up to do for it to fit lmao.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Yep got it when I got in from work, thanks :thumbup1:
> 
> Ive got a lot of fattening up to do for it to fit lmao.


Yeah only had L, XL & XXL made for now.

Still want a pic though


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes mate, very nice and good quality. Xl fits fine fir now - aim is to fit in a xxl though! Will post a pick soon.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Only 19 days in and I'm setting new PBs. Although the weights are light in comparison to what a lot of guys on here lift I'm happy with the progress. My previous best was 145kg for 1 rep but today I got 150kg for 3 so could have possibly got 160kg for 1 which would have been very close to 2x bodyweight.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

What exercise is that doing? Good that you are doing pb.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh yea, forgot to say what I was doing. It was deadlifts and I'm feeling it this morning.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Any tshirts going. Free advertising?!?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Oh yea, forgot to say what I was doing. It was deadlifts and I'm feeling it this morning.


Well at least you know your working hard and hitting the correct muscle groups. Feel like a old man after a dead session!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> Any tshirts going. Free advertising?!?


Maybe when I get the next batch in pal.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Last of the Tshirts being sent out today. Will need to get some more printed soon!

Would anyone be intrested in buying TeamSolid shirts, if they were a differnt design. Maybe something simple?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Throw some designs together and we can have a look.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm your latest recruit to Team Solid :thumb:

Look forward to discussing progress etc with you all


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome. The way team solid is going we will need our own web site.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm your latest recruit to Team Solid :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to discussing progress etc with you all


Welcome


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Welcome. The way team solid is going we will need our own web site.


That is in the pipeline if we keep growing!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm your latest recruit to Team Solid :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to discussing progress etc with you all


Welcome mate, glad the pm's helped.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm your latest recruit to Team Solid :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to discussing progress etc with you all


Welcome to the family pal


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Can guys have a look here please and give me any feedback on possible Tshirt designs. Thanks 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237754-teamsolid-tshirt-designs.html


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gave some feedback, would pay for a nice hoody now autumn/winter considering no heating in my gym.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Gave some feedback, would pay for a nice hoody now autumn/winter considering no heating in my gym.


Good call. I would go for a hoody.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a quick link to some old pics to see where I started about 5 years ago and then some recent pics (2 years later) after training and trying AAS.

Little larger now but slightly higher bf and after I'm that kick in the ass to stop me just going through the motions and using AAS to cover up a lacking diet

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86573-pictures-before-you-ever-juiced-now-you-have-juiced-22.html#post1595511


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great gains for two years mate. Hopefully now get your diet nailed progress will be good.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Gave some feedback, would pay for a nice hoody now autumn/winter considering no heating in my gym.





aad123 said:


> Good call. I would go for a hoody.


What would you guys say is a reasonable price?

I will see how much they would cost to make.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

From looking around the net I would say £20 to £30 is about right but are we talking lined as the thin cotton hoodies just dont cut it is a freezing cold gym in the depth of winter.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> From looking around the net I would say £20 to £30 is about right but are we talking lined as the thin cotton hoodies just dont cut it is a freezing cold gym in the depth of winter.


Yes mate, proper hoodies no cheap stuff. I would rather it costs more to make to have the quality.

PS. I have added in some more simple designs into this thread if you could take a look and give feedback 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237754-teamsolid-tshirt-designs.html


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> From looking around the net I would say £20 to £30 is about right but are we talking lined as the thin cotton hoodies just dont cut it is a freezing cold gym in the depth of winter.


Yeah about 25 to 30.

Aad - you make it sound like you train in siberia!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not exaggerating when I say I have seen frost on the inside of the windows. My gym is an old Victorian factory with no heating at all. With the loading doors shut you can still feel a draft, makes you train hard though just to keep warm.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Will have Tshirts in in about 10days or so. Hoodies will be in soon, just waiting for samples to see which are the best quality.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

How was everyone's weekend? Anyone do anything exciting?

I've had bad migraines yesterday and this morning so hasn't been too great.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weekend was great until I was woke up at 3.30 this morning by a intruder alarm. Luckily it wasn't a break in but the thing just wouldn't shut up, got back to sleep just after 5. Feeling sleepy now but not sleepy enough to miss training tonight.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> How was everyone's weekend? Anyone do anything exciting?
> 
> I've had bad migraines yesterday and this morning so hasn't been too great.


My wife suffers with migraines so I know how bad they can be. Hope it clears soon.

If you cant make it to the gym well do your share.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Weekend was great until I was woke up at 3.30 this morning by a intruder alarm. Luckily it wasn't a break in but the thing just wouldn't shut up, got back to sleep just after 5. Feeling sleepy now but not sleepy enough to miss training tonight.


Not good mate, hope you can still give it 100% tonight. Have a coffee to wake you up pre workout 



aad123 said:


> My wife suffers with migraines so I know how bad they can be. Hope it clears soon.
> 
> If you cant make it to the gym well do your share.


Yeah I have to shut myself in a room with the lights off and a fan on (the sound helps for some reason)

I did miss legs training last night so going to combine legs and shoulders tonight.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Weekend all good worked at carnival was mad non stop 10 hour shifts you know any good sites

For bac water anyone with quick delivery??


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> Weekend all good worked at carnival was mad non stop 10 hour shifts you know any good sites
> 
> For bac water anyone with quick delivery??


Was that Notting Hill?

Not sure on bac water, I normally get mine from purepeptides when I order my peps.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Was that Notting Hill?
> 
> Not sure on bac water, I normally get mine from purepeptides when I order my peps.


Yeah notting hill pub right bang on ladbroke grove aswell madest part, just checked it 16 pound with delivery alot to pay for water


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> Yeah notting hill pub right bang on ladbroke grove aswell madest part, just checked it 16 pound with delivery alot to pay for water


Just spoke to one of my mates, he gets his water from here, £7.99 no sure if there's a delivery charge?

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Just spoke to one of my mates, he gets his water from here, £7.99 no sure if there's a delivery charge?
> 
> http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/


Cheap with delivery and quick;

http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water.html


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Cheap with delivery and quick;
> 
> http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water.html


Ordered from them before took ages, ill try em again maybe it was a one off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Ordered from them before took ages, ill try em again maybe it was a one off


Probably an off day :lol:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

BAC Water ? What on earth is it. I assume its something to do with injections of some sort.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

aad123 said:


> BAC Water ? What on earth is it. I assume its something to do with injections of some sort.


Use it to mix peps gh etc


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I would like to welcome @G-man99 & @-LH- to TeamSolid 

Make them feel at home guys.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@solidcecil world domination HAS BEGUN.

@G-man99 and @-LH- Welcome on board. Do you guys have training journals ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

No journal but may consider one once I've got stuck in to the new plan


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> @solidcecil world domination HAS BEGUN.


I have spoken to a man this morning confirming even more domination.

Will be anounced soon...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sub'd and signed up to Team Solid.... Last weekend of decadence before the games begin!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think I got my shirt yesterday, have not opened it up yet.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Sub'd and signed up to Team Solid.... Last weekend of decadence before the games begin!


Welcome and all the best in your goals clarky.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Welcome and all the best in your goals clarky.


Cheers mate!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers mate!!


Best thing i have done is use sc. Put on 12lbs in 7 weeks. Not missed a session, smashed every session and most importantly stuck to his food plan everyday.

And no aas.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Best thing i have done is use sc. Put on 12lbs in 7 weeks. Not missed a session, smashed every session and most importantly stuck to his food plan everyday.
> 
> And no aas.


That's quality to hear really is.

I'm walking round at 95ish-kg, want to get somewhere between 105-110kg with a view to competing at some point in June / July next year before my 30th birthday in August.

Heard nothing bout good things about SC from everyone I've asked. Can't wait to get started!!! Mrs isn't quite as excited as me tho haha


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That's quality to hear really is.
> 
> I'm walking round at 95ish-kg, want to get somewhere between 105-110kg with a view to competing at some point in June / July next year before my 30th birthday in August.
> 
> Heard nothing bout good things about SC from everyone I've asked. Can't wait to get started!!! Mrs isn't quite as excited as me tho haha


Just do what he says and roll on the comp, wife has been so supportive which i always thank her for.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Just do what he says and roll on the comp, wife has been so supportive which i always thank her for.


Will do mate. Obviously knows his stuff, especially with quads like that!!!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Will do mate. Obviously knows his stuff, especially with quads like that!!!!


Yeah his quads are ok'ish - lol.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Yeah his quads are ok'ish - lol.


Yea nothing special


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea nothing special


Where are you in the uk mate?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Where are you in the uk mate?


Wycombe in bucks mate. What bout you bud?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Wycombe in bucks mate. What bout you bud?


Southend in essex.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm pleased to announce that I am one of the new Protein Lifestyle reps 

How's everyone's weekend? Just going out for a walk.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I am one of the new Protein Lifestyle reps
> 
> How's everyone's weekend? Just going out for a walk.


Discount codes for Team Solid I hear you say?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I am one of the new Protein Lifestyle reps
> 
> How's everyone's weekend? Just going out for a walk.


Could do with some discounted supps 

London yesterday.. Absolutely fcuked today legs are killing aswel, Bring on legs tomorrow!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Discount codes for Team Solid I hear you say?





just-that-ek said:


> Could do with some discounted supps
> 
> London yesterday.. Absolutely fcuked today legs are killing aswel, Bring on legs tomorrow!


There will be a discount available, will have more info next week.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I'm pleased to announce that I am one of the new Protein Lifestyle reps
> 
> How's everyone's weekend? Just going out for a walk.


Back session all done just relax and eat for the rest of the day.

Good news on the PL rep.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

That's it, diet and training plan received, just having the last glass of wine to finish of the 'fat weekend' & the fun and games start tomorrow. Genuinely looking forward to it!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That's it, diet and training plan received, just having the last glass of wine to finish of the 'fat weekend' & the fun and games start tomorrow. Genuinely looking forward to it!


I'm pleased mate, I'm looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I'm pleased mate, I'm looking forward to seeing your results


Me too mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That's it, diet and training plan received, just having the last glass of wine to finish of the 'fat weekend' & the fun and games start tomorrow. Genuinely looking forward to it!


After my first session I thought what the hell have I done, but now I love it. Bloody hard work though.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> After my first session I thought what the hell have I done, but now I love it. Bloody hard work though.


The best things in life are never easy mate. Bring it on.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been training with SC for the last month and there hasn't been a single day some part of my body hasn't been hurting. The doms normally go away just in time to hit the body part again.


----------



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I would like to welcome @G-man99 & @-LH- to TeamSolid
> 
> Make them feel at home guys.


Hi mate, no I haven't got a current journal, I have got a lot on in September, however I am looking to start one in 4-6 weeks. Hopefully I'll be stuck right into the training and diet by then!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

1st session done, walking like Bambi on Ice. Journal updated with weights / reps etc. Looking fwd to tomorrow


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

-LH- said:


> Hi mate, no I haven't got a current journal, I have got a lot on in September, however I am looking to start one in 4-6 weeks. Hopefully I'll be stuck right into the training and diet by then!


Yeah it would be good for you and I to keep track of your progress.



ClarkyBoy said:


> 1st session done, walking like Bambi on Ice. Journal updated with weights / reps etc. Looking fwd to tomorrow


That's what I like to hear


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mrs isn't quite as excited as me tho haha


Sounds familiar :whistling:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have had a slight domestic situation in our house. Today is our wedding anniversary and the wife doesn't think that a shoulder training session is the best way to spend the evening, I told her she could tag along but it didn't go down well. After a "CONVERSATION" we agreed to put the training off until tomorrow.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We have had a slight domestic situation in our house. Today is our wedding anniversary and the wife doesn't think that a shoulder training session is the best way to spend the evening, I told her she could tag along but it didn't go down well. After a "CONVERSATION" we agreed to put the training off until tomorrow.


After she threatened you with no sex for the rest of all time you mean?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> We have had a slight domestic situation in our house. Today is our wedding anniversary and the wife doesn't think that a shoulder training session is the best way to spend the evening, I told her she could tag along but it didn't go down well. After a "CONVERSATION" we agreed to put the training off until tomorrow.


I suppose il let you off. Happy wife, happy life


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So five meals down, great leg session this morning, all in all feeling pretty darn good!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*Good News!.. *

The private Solid Training sub-forum will be up and running tomorrow! This is only for TeamSolid members, so you guys can post amongst yourselves without everyone being able to read or post.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> *Good News!.. *
> 
> The private Solid Training sub-forum will be up and running tomorrow! This is only for TeamSolid members, so you guys can post amongst yourselves without everyone being able to read or post.


Good work! Assuming it will be viewable from tapatalk?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Finished last session before my new routine starts tomorrow and went out with a bang with a few pb's on chest again.

Been a great 8 weeks of training. Roll on the new sessions, few exercises i have not done before so looking forward to it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good work! Assuming it will be viewable from tapatalk?


Yeah it will be.

Il let you guys know when its up and running.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Finished last session before my new routine starts tomorrow and went out with a bang with a few pb's on chest again.
> 
> Been a great 8 weeks of training. Roll on the new sessions, few exercises i have not done before so looking forward to it.


Good work mate!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Finished last session before my new routine starts tomorrow and went out with a bang with a few pb's on chest again.
> 
> Been a great 8 weeks of training. Roll on the new sessions, few exercises i have not done before so looking forward to it.


Good work on the PBs, would you say that the strength increase has picked up more since you started working with SC and have sorted out your diet or were you getting regular PBs prior to this.

Sounds like your looking forward to the new routine and as they say a change is good to keep progress going. @solidcecil is the 8 week training block a common thing or does it change from person to person ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> After she threatened you with no sex for the rest of all time you mean?


Using my years of practice at working my wife round to my way of thinking I ended up training tonight  . Had a good session to. PB on over head press and managed 3 reps with my previous 1 rm. Happy Adam, happy wife.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Good work on the PBs, would you say that the strength increase has picked up more since you started working with SC and have sorted out your diet or were you getting regular PBs prior to this.
> 
> Sounds like your looking forward to the new routine and as they say a change is good to keep progress going. @solidcecil is the 8 week training block a common thing or does it change from person to person ?


It's generally dependant on person, how they are getting on and if they are still gaining/enjoying it.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

aad123 said:


> Good work on the PBs, would you say that the strength increase has picked up more since you started working with SC and have sorted out your diet or were you getting regular PBs prior to this.


Before i started with sc, used to do 1 rep squat at 175kg, last leg session did 2 sets of 5 at 180kg. So yes.


----------



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

First session last night...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

-LH- said:


> First session last night...
> 
> View attachment 134815


Haha same here! Fcking killer that workout wasn't it!


----------



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha same here! Fcking killer that workout wasn't it!


Hamstrings are a bit worse for wear! Our secretary at work has a bad leg and is having difficulty walking, she thought I was taking the **** out of her this morning when I walked in...I don't think she believed my excuse of "leg day" either.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Chest and tris this morning, great session. Pump for days and left a nice puddle of sweat on every station I used!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm pleased everyone is enjoying their workouts. I've got shoulders later at about 6.30, looking forward to it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be enjoying a nice rest day today :thumb: in preperation for leg day tomorrow :w00t: . To add to the joy I'm finishing work early to pick my lad up from his first day at school.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Team Solid sub-forum is now open, so is the private forum!

Feel free to post, everyone should have access apart form @aad123 as there was slight confusion with your username, you will have access later today, sorry


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> The Team Solid sub-forum is now open, so is the private forum!
> 
> Feel free to post, everyone should have access apart form @aad123 as there was slight confusion with your username, you will have access later today, sorry


Nice one 

Will I need to do anything on my tapatalk app as I only really post from my iPhone.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> The Team Solid sub-forum is now open, so is the private forum!
> 
> Feel free to post, everyone should have access apart form @aad123 as there was slight confusion with your username, you will have access later today, sorry


Actually don't worry! Just found it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I finally got around to showing off my new shirt in the gym.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

@hackskii what are your views on dhea as a sup for a natural trainer in there late 30s. Would it have any positive benefits ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

aad123 said:


> @hackskii what are your views on dhea as a sup for a natural trainer in there late 30s. Would it have any positive benefits ?


Not really, if one was suffering from some adrenal fatigue then yah, but it will offer nothing in returns of gains, in fact too much converts to estrogen in men, testosterone in women.

So, if you are a girl perhaps, a man, no.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Not really, if one was suffering from some adrenal fatigue then yah, but it will offer nothing in returns of gains, in fact too much converts to estrogen in men, testosterone in women.
> 
> So, if you are a girl perhaps, a man, no.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## notnil21 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Solidcecil please can you send a price to me and I'm struggling to find online anything about you..

Not questioning you just thought I would easily find on here who you are and how qualified you are ..


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everyone!!!!

@aad123 hows your training going with SC?

I've just filled in all my details to be trained by him!!

So thought i'd welcome my self to the board, and say that i will be getting coached by SC - i'll be training for 6 months, trying to get bigger and stronger  then looking to compete a few times next year before my wedding


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

notnil21 said:


> Hi Solidcecil please can you send a price to me and I'm struggling to find online anything about you..
> 
> Not questioning you just thought I would easily find on here who you are and how qualified you are ..


Sent a PM mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Training is going great at the moment. I feel really motivated and I'm enjoying the whole process. Got legs tonight then I should be getting my new training programme through ready for next week. I cant believe how my strength has increased over the past 7 weeks and my body is slowly changing. Have a look at my training log ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206384-2013-new-start-new-me.html ) there are some progress pics towards the end.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Training is going great at the moment. I feel really motivated and I'm enjoying the whole process. Got legs tonight then I should be getting my new training programme through ready for next week. I cant believe how my strength has increased over the past 7 weeks and my body is slowly changing. Have a look at my training log ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206384-2013-new-start-new-me.html ) there are some progress pics towards the end.


Thanks a lot bro, will check now


----------

